# Esk Beer Fest Home Brew Comp



## paddy2 (31/12/13)

Hello fellow Tassie brewers,
I trust you all had an enjoyable Xmas.
I have been trying to find out what the go is with the HB competition for the 2014 beer fest. I can't see anything on the website or facebook site and I have called the contact number and left a message. No response as yet. I also checked with Crown Cellars but they are in the dark too.
Does anyone have any information in regard to registration and entry?
Cheers,
Paddy


----------



## probablynathan (2/1/14)

I am also trying to find out about this and will let you know if I find out anything.


----------



## probablynathan (7/1/14)

Did you find out what is happening? I have had no luck so far.


----------



## Not For Horses (8/1/14)

Looks like a couple of people have asked on the facebook page and had no response. Is it even happening this time?
Pretty sure I asked Paul about it on the phone a few weeks ago and he didn't know if it was happening either.


----------



## itmechanic (13/1/14)

Extremely short notice again but the competition is still on this year. Not enough time to brew for it, but if you have something your proud of bring a bottle (at least 500ml or equivelant bottle sizes) to the Morrison Brewery stall at the event on Friday, winners announced at Beerfest on Saturday.
The prize will be the same as last year, your winning beer will be brewed at Morrison Brewery and available on tap at The Irish, Launceston.
All entries MUST be all grain.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/1/14)

Poo. That's me out.


----------



## dago001 (13/1/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Poo. That's me out.


 :icon_offtopic: What ?? Gone back to brewing kits LRG. Or you have drunk all your xmas beers and are waiting for me to come over so you can sponge a few freebies  :chug:

Back on topic - Looks like I'm probably out as well unless I can mail something up to Morrisons. Trouble is the only carbonated beer I have atm is the same beer I entered last year. I have a Porter but it needs carbonating. I suppose I could send it up uncarbed with my Beer Engine.  Should win then, just for presentation.
Cheers
LB


----------



## itmechanic (13/1/14)

Don't know how to force carb mate? with the weather at the moment I imagine you could even bottle condition in time!


----------



## jlm (13/1/14)

Yeah....I'm out. Got nothing ready.

Who's going anyway? I'm gonna stop in on Saturday arvo for a few hours.


----------



## Not For Horses (13/1/14)

I'll be there Saturday. Not sure what time but probably afternoon and in to the evening.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/1/14)

LagerBomb said:


> :icon_offtopic: What ?? Gone back to brewing kits LRG. Or you have drunk all your xmas beers and are waiting for me to come over so you can sponge a few freebies  :chug:
> 
> Back on topic - Looks like I'm probably out as well unless I can mail something up to Morrisons. Trouble is the only carbonated beer I have atm is the same beer I entered last year. I have a Porter but it needs carbonating. I suppose I could send it up uncarbed with my Beer Engine.  Should win then, just for presentation.
> Cheers
> LB


Wash your mouth out with Woolies Draught Kit Beer brewed at 35 degrees. I'd rather drink nothing than brew kits.

Run out and haven't brewed for 4 months. Cracked some grain but it'll be another week until I can get it sorted.

Unless they want a massive American Barleywine.


----------



## itmechanic (13/1/14)

Enter it anyway mate, never know, might be a winner.


----------



## dago001 (13/1/14)

Might enter it uncarbonated, and send a syringe with it. BribieGs pocket beer engine.


----------



## probablynathan (15/1/14)

I'll be there Friday night and for a few hours on the Saturday. Hope to catch up with a few AHBers.

I should have something to enter in the comp.


----------



## Kudzu (15/1/14)

Do we need to provide any information with the beer?


----------



## dago001 (15/1/14)

Last year it was
- your name
- contact details (email and phone preferrably mobile)
- Type of beer (style)
- abv ( I think - not sure)
- Name of beer ( If you have named your beer eg James Squires "The Constable" .
Thats all I can remember
Cheers
LB


----------



## itmechanic (15/1/14)

a recipe attached to your entry would be appreciated.


----------



## dago001 (15/1/14)

itmechanic said:


> a recipe attached to your entry would be appreciated.


Now you want recipe - after I have couriered it up to you. Anyway, a good beer judge should be able to pick the 2 kg of oysters and 1 kg of rasperries in my Stout. Not to mention all the other exotic ingredients that I have stuffed in it. I mean, my stout had 10 grams of Pamela Andersons pubic hair which I got of Ebay for $50. 
Actaully, I think this is reasonably understandable, seeing thqt you are going to brew 500 litres of it.
Lucky that the courier forgot to pick it up. I can now add it to my parcel. (Note - never use fastway couriers. This is the third time they have screwed me over)


----------



## paddy2 (15/1/14)

Jeez, you can't stop these northwest coasters - they will do anything to win. Titillating the judges with the thought that they can get that close to Pamela Anderson's map of Tassie is one step too far LB. A curly one for the judges to chew on when decision time comes around.
In the meantime, I have fossicked around the cellar and unearthed a few bottles for the comp. I should be there early Sat arvo so I look forward to catching up anyone else who is coming.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/1/14)

I'm out - I have no Belgian "milds" left. That would have been a commercial beer - the leffe loving lady loved it.


----------



## Kudzu (17/1/14)

Didn't manage to get an entry organised, but will be there from tomorrow arvo sometime. Good luck to all who entered.


----------



## Foster (19/1/14)

And the winner is????


----------



## Not For Horses (19/1/14)

Imperial wit by Stu Grant.
Mighty tasty too. Big 8% wheat beer with a little hit of galaxy.


----------



## probablynathan (19/1/14)

Congrats Stu and well done to everyone that entered.

Hope everyone had a good weekend. It was great to meet some new brewers and see some familiar faces. 

Now that St John is open we might need to get a more regular meetup happening.


----------



## stuartgrant (19/1/14)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the congrats. I was stoked to win. I love that beer but didn't expect it to get the gong!

It was an Imperial Witbier - basically just amped up a basic wit recipe then added 20% white sugar a la a tripel. Rather than the usual coriander/orange additions for a classic wit, I dry hopped with Galaxy. I think the high alcohol (8.0%) tends to extract more out of dry hops. Bottled about 3 months ago, so a lot of the hop aroma is gone now. This is the recipe if anyone's interested.


I'm part of the team that set up Saint John, and we've been planning on doing some brewing for the bar anyway, so we'll definitely put some of this beer through once it's brewed. Speaking to Paul, it'll probably be at least 2 months before he can squeeze it in.

Speaking of homebrewer meet-ups, this is something we are very keen to get happening at Saint John. The bar is closed Mon-Tues, so that gives us the perfect opportunity to do stuff like that. Watch this space (or the F-book page, since I don't get on here that often).

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/1/14)

Looks fantastic, Stu. Hoping to come in for a bevvy next time I'm in town.


----------



## Foster (19/1/14)

Congrats on the win Stu. Please do tell us about St John, Cheers Fozz


----------



## itmechanic (19/1/14)

A great event, around 15 entries which was more than last year even though the short notice. most were of very high quality and it was extremely hard to pick the top three, let alone a winner.
I hope to take the comp on myself for next years event, more notice, more prizes etc.
We had some good judges this year from Morrisons, Iron House, Van Dieman, Little Creatures and independent.
Thanks to everyone who entered, looking forward to next years event.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/1/14)

That'd be fantastic if you took it over.

My fault for not brewing but given my entry would have been a 'fresh is best' beer, likely.

Not so concerned about prizes (except having my beer brewed), but always looking for feedback. It's what I miss from QABC.


----------



## stuartgrant (20/3/14)

For anyone still following this topic who hasn't seen the other thread, a couple of us have essentially started a Launceston brew club - meeting at Saint John. Check out this thread for the gory details.


----------

